# Controlling LICE with some natural remedies,...HELP!



## Gone walkabout (Sep 22, 2005)

Our little pig (ca 3 months old) is full of lice and lice eggs.
What can I use to get rid of them that isn't too unhealthy for the pig?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

What can be more unhealthy for the pig than for it to be crawling with lice and lice eggs. A dead pig is a very unhealthy pig. Go to your vets and get some Ivomec injection which will take care of the lice, mange and worms for some considerable time and give you a happy pig.

Also provide it with a wallow. While this won't get rid of the lice and mange entirely, it goes a long way to controlling them as well as keeping your pig generally clean, and cool in the summer.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## HogEmAll (Jul 20, 2005)

Food Grade DE. It's available at most feedstores and is 100% natural. No chemicals. Very lightly dust your pig with it and lice will be gone. Takes care of a LOT of external parasites.

Also, you can set a 4x4 post in the ground, anchored with a bag of concrete. Then wrap a burlap sack around the base and saturate it with used motor oil. This works very well on lice and ticks, but it can be messy, especially if your pig likes to love on you. 

I'm curious....does your pig have access to a mud wallow? If not you may want to consider it. Pigs use mud not only to cool themselves(they can't sweat), they also use it to protect against external parasites.

Good Luck.

Regards,
Axel


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Sevin dust will work for lice and I think it is a natural derived product.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Correction, Sevin is not a natural product but it is not known to be a carcinogen. I did a bit of research!


----------



## Gone walkabout (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks you for your answers.
Yes, our pig has got a mud wallow and uses it often.
Now our tropical summers are approaching, we give her a daily shower,....which she loves.
Will buy this food grade DE for starters and try it out.
Thanks again!!!!
Cheers Jutta


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

DE will work well after the initial outbreak is controled, & it will also work from the get go, but it will be slow going for it to get it in hand to begin with. There is no sense prolonging your hogs suffering
My advise would be to pour some used motor oil down your pigs back, do this once a week for 4 to 6 weeks while you start him on DE & also put some DE into his food. it will keep bugs out of his feed as well as help him out internally.
Good Luck
Rick


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

I do not like to encourage oil of any kind on in the sun. Our pigs burn, and oil on their skin will cook that back fat. If your pigs are for show or not...use a powder. I like the first suggestion...the ivomec. You can even put it on their food as it is absorbed through the intestine. It will control internal and external. There is a 28 day withdraw for swine on ivomec.
www.geocities.com/gonzalesshowpigs


----------



## Becky H. (Jun 30, 2004)

Do pigs get along with garlic? Because this works on chickens:

Rub fresh minced garlic on the pig. It is proven to work for mites and mosquitos and will work for lice larvae too I betcha. Get alot of it and rub it all around and then let it drop back down into the pen.

The de is the other option. FOOD GRADE D.E. no other grade! GardenIQ.com or other supplier. It won't work in the wallow don't even waste it there. D.E. loses efficacy coming into contact with water. Cover the ground with the fine powder and odn't let the pig or yourself breathe any in.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

the pigs root in the ground. I don't understand how they wouldn't breathe it. That is one thing I thought of.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

I have had good success ridding pigs of mange by spraying them with a solution of hydrogen peroxide, cider vinegar, and water. There are also Homeopathic remedies that help.


----------



## Gone walkabout (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, it was too late: we both have been breathing in the powder (DE) .
Both pig and I are still ok. But the lice have gone!!!!
Thank you all for your replays.
This is our first pig; it's a feral one which has been given to us by people who didn't have the guts to kill it (after they shot the mother).
So all suggestions are very much appreciated.
"Miss Piggy" is on the best way to turn into a farm pet...........

All the best Jutta


----------

